# No Man's Sky Players Would Need 5 Billion Years to Explore Every Planet



## Simon (Aug 15, 2014)

> We know the universe of No Man's Sky is truly massive, thanks to its procedurally generated worlds. Even if developer Hello Games could share the exact number of worlds players can visit, it would be incomprehensibly big. What it can provide is a rough estimate of how long it would take to visit every planet in the game: five billion years.
> 
> That figure was shared with IGN by Hello's Sean Murray. It's an extraordinarily long time, but what makes it more impressive is the fact that it's merely how long it would take to visit each planet for a single second. What we've seen of the game so far suggests you'll need far longer than one minute, let alone one second, to fully explore any given world, so suffice it to say, you're never going to run out of new places to visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enclave (Aug 15, 2014)

What a rip off.  That's less than even 1 years worth of content if everybody in the world played the game and shared their experiences with each other.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 17, 2014)

They're hyping the game too much.  It may backfire.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2014)

Challenge accepted.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> What a rip off.  That's less than even 1 years worth of content if everybody in the world played the game and shared their experiences with each other.



kukuku Everyone has the same chance of getting the same world.
It's highly unlikely that could happen,


----------



## Furious George (Aug 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> kukuku Everyone has the same chance of getting the same world.
> It's highly unlikely that could happen,



I think that was the joke, mein square.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2014)

We still don't know what people actually DO in that game.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 17, 2014)

5 billion years of DlC


----------



## Furious George (Aug 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> We still don't know what people actually DO in that game.



Why do people keep saying this? It was told from jump what you do in the game.

-Explore planets
-Discover species
-Build spaceships
-Gather resources
-Fight as of yet unrevealed manevolent force with spaceships.

I think people are mostly wanting to know about the last part and disregarding the other stuff because apparently games just aren't worth it unless you're killing things.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2014)

I think people complain because the game appereantly lacks direction. As in, a storyline, or an end goal. Sure, there are many activities, but do they lead anywhere?

If it's just "survive", then I'm sorry, as awesome as the game looks, I've already played too much of these. 

//HbS


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2014)

I feel that the game probably will end up being reasonably fun for a while before I lose interest in it much like my experience with Minecraft.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2014)

Right, and Fallout 3 has over 200 different endings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I think people complain because the game appereantly lacks direction. As in, a storyline, or an end goal. Sure, there are many activities, but do they lead anywhere?
> 
> If it's just "survive", then I'm sorry, as awesome as the game looks, I've already played too much of these.
> 
> //HbS



Minecraft.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Minecraft.



Minecraft is autism fuel and occupation therapy because it lets people build... well, anything.  And it was the first to capitalize on that successfully, years ago.

No Man's Sky doesn't appear to have any mechanics like that and the market is saturated anyway.

Nothing of what Furious George said sounds like long time motivation for more than a small niche of players.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 17, 2014)

i'd rather "play" space engine


----------



## Simon (Aug 17, 2014)

I still can't help but think they are pulling a Peter Molyneux with this statement.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 17, 2014)

So eleventy billion combination of the same rocky planet. Sounds fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2014)

**YOU CAN DO ANYTHING!**

This game is looking really cool but these kind of bullshit PR statements don't really help.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 17, 2014)

Its pretty clear this game is going to go the LittleBigPlanet route. 

If you'll remember, that game was hyped to all hell when it was revealed... but when it came out, it ended up being a reasonably successful niche series that is well respected but not much else. 

The danger of this game isn't that its going to do *less* than it promised, but rather that its probably going to deliver *exactly* what it promises and *nothing more*... and people will realize that it was never enough for them to begin with. 

Either way, I think it will be a funky little game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Minecraft.


Fuck Minecraft and everything it stands for.

//HbS


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Its pretty clear this game is going to go the LittleBigPlanet route.
> 
> If you'll remember, that game was hyped to all hell when it was revealed... but when it came out, it ended up being a reasonably successful niche series that is well respected but not much else.
> 
> ...



Basically how I'm waiting for this whole thing to play out.



Hunted by sister said:


> Fuck Minecraft and everything it stands for.
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 17, 2014)

Getting a little tired of the hyperbolic PR statements for upcoming games.  The game looks cool on its own, you don't have to blow it out of proportion and set yourself up to fail.


----------

